# Angeln am Gardasee?



## Der_Fischer1982 (15. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute!
Ich Fahre anfang Oktober für eine Woche an den Gardasee. Genauer gesagt nach Peschiera.
Kann mir irgendwer hier sagen ob man da angeln kann, wenn ja auf was und welche Erlaubnisscheine man benötigt?

---------------------------------------------------------------
Petri Heil!!
Der Fischer1982
Http://Baldeneysee.de.vu


----------



## felsangler (27. Februar 2004)

Hi Fischer1982, ich war vor einer ganzen Weile dort.Du brauchst eigentlich überall einen Angelpass.An vielen Flüssen kann man Tageskarten kaufen, dort verkaufen sie meist auch Köder ( große Maden oder so, weiß nicht mehr wie die hießen ).Dort fängt man dann meist Regenbogenforellen.


----------



## felsangler (27. Februar 2004)

Ubs, hab mich wohl im Datum verkuckt.


----------

